# How much is your car insurance?



## TheCollegeDropout (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a 20 year old male in NY. I was recently on my parents insurance driving their car. Living on my own now, I plan on owning my own car myself.

What is your age, sex and state, and how much do you pay? and suggestions for me?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Me: 36, Male, suburban Milwaukee WI. Car insurance costs $518 a year with no collision nor comprehensive coverage, but do have liability limits to the max Allstate offers. In other words, if you get run over by somebody, you want them to be as heavily insured as me.

Suggestions: You're largely out of luck on this. Being young & male you are discriminated against when it comes to auto insurance. Insurance companies know that some young men do exceedingly stupid things like checking if their car can do 150 mph and outrun the car of another stupid young male.

About all you can do is drive a cheap & boring car.

Some cars cost far more to insure. Mustangs top the list in terms of insurance cost relative to price of car, probably because they also will top the list in terms of raw power relative to price, which likely makes them popular with younger drivers who are eager to see what a muscle car can do.


----------



## TheCollegeDropout (Dec 11, 2009)

I plan on leasing a new 2010 Civic LX model. Cheap as possible... steel tires, no moonroof, nothing. I don't want to own somebody else piece of junk. I'd never drive a used car ever.

So anyway I was advertised by email 175 a month with 0 down on a 2010. Geico quoted me 192.39 a month. I know I'd be able to afford it all. I just want to see as many real life examples as possible.

looking at http://www.insurancepanda.com/car-insurance-calculator/


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

TheCollegeDropout said:


> I plan on leasing a new 2010 Civic LX model. Cheap as possible... *steel tires*...


I assume you mean steel wheels. Back when I learned to drive I think everything except the most exotic of cars had steel rims. Though I can personally certify that steel belted radials do indeed contain stands of steel, having in my younger years driven on tires that were so worn that the steel belt was exposed. Most folks have to take this on faith, having never driven on totally bald tires to see the innards.

As for no moon roof, I've never had one and wouldn't want it even if it came free. Takes up headroom, which is already limited in some cars, and it's just another place to leak when the car gets old.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was checking insurance and I am a 20 year old male in Ky, getting a quote for a 97 grand prix with about a $3000 price and for liability only its about $1800 a year, coming to about $150 a month. I am not sure how insuranse works as I don't have the car yet and have never owned one before but this is apparently with the car going in my name on my parents insurance. My first time with a license so I have a clean record also.

so to sum it up

perfectly clean record( can't really have a bad one at this stage)
Cheap *** car
liability only
car in my name on parents insurance, so not even my own policy.
This was the "best" rate in my city, others would have been equal/worse.
$2000 a year give or take a few hundred


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Little over $500 a year. It's third-party insurance with fire and theft.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

A lot of insurance companies offer special discounts. I am a 17 year old female in rural Western New York. I got a 15% discount for taking Driver's Ed, and a 10% discount for being on honor roll ("Good Student Discount). I drive a '97 Nissan Altima, and also get a discount for ABS. I pay only $89 every six months; this is an addition to my parent's policy.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

I paid 2000 when i lived in NJ, I pay 350 in TX.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

900 every six months for a 03 350z. Im 25


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

$246 for six months.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

It's $0. I take the public bus and only pay $90 a month for unlimited transportation (more reliable than a car and no insurance or oil change or repairs or getting tickets or paying attention to traffic, etc...)


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

dont ever buy a audi.

those german cars gobble money like no tommorow

over 4200 a year with no accidents. Ever.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

i pay about $215/month for the 09 corolla which is comparable to the civic, if you were to buy the 2010 civic you would have to pay more than I do since ive been driving for about 5 years now. When I first started driving I drove a beater which still set me back about $1500 per year. I'd say a good estimate would be $3000 per year for you.

edit- the price I mentioned are canadian dollars so your ~200 quote you got from geico is about right.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I pay a little over $800 per year on my '02 Ford f250 4x4, but I have full coverage on it.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

25 yr. old male. peoria, illinois. chevy silverado. clean driving record. right now i am paying $360 a year. Its like $30 a month but i'm still on a family plan with my parents. and its absolute bottom of the barrel liability.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

(1 male*49 years) + 2 vehicles + 1 camping trailer = $900 ever 6 months


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think mine is $515 for six months - I drive an '06 Mustang.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

$170 a month.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

32 M NV, 2006 honda civic. i pay $400 every 6 months but i have the min coverage. might add theft in there.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

Liability is around 800yr on my 2002 Ford Focus. On my 09 Kawasaki Ninja 250r Full coverage with a $1000 deductible cost me about 900yr. Im 20 yr old, accident free, and no tickets until a couple of months ago.

I wish scamsurance, cough I mean insurance was cheaper for young men. I don't appreciate the discrimination we get.:mum


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I am 18 years old and my car insurance is £700 a year (London) I found it was cheaper to go onto my mums.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

im a guy, 22 years old..... too much


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

22, full comprehensive insurance (read: full everything) $88 a year. Peugeot 306 S16. Not bad for a 2 door sports car.

Being a rating 1 and never having any accidents pays off


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

21 Female, Oklahoma, No Accidents/tickets, '02 Grand Am. 

I pay 70/mo. for liability through progressive direct.

I miss my old car. It was only 50/mo.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

23 Male, Michigan, Clean Record, '07 Chevy Cobalt

I pay $50 a month, so $600 per year. This is a lot cheaper than what my parents could insure the car for, and it's all because of credit scores. Apparently my good credit gets me a better price than their bad credit, despite the age difference.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

23/f/Minnesota/2006 Honda Civic EX - $80/month with Progressive after 2 years. I've never been in an accident.

It really depends where you are though. In Missouri it was about $110/mo because the drivers there are worse than in most places.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2003 350z liability 330 dollars every six months


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

New car. 2008 Renaultsport 197. 23 and a rating 1, costing me $1000 year. Pretty decent considering the car I think.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

about 700$ a year and thats for comprehensive I drive an 01 cougar and live in the city all in all not bad.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

mines $800 a year and considering that I'm 21 that's super super cheap!


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

2 vehicles. One Toyota sienna.. 07 alero 01. 60 bucks a month. Full coverage on van. Plpd on car


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

CopadoMexicano said:


> 900 every six months for a 03 350z. Im 25





CopadoMexicano said:


> 2003 350z liability 330 dollars every six months


Currently at $430.00 every six months for a 08 sentra


----------



## schitz0skittl3s (Sep 25, 2013)

I am 22 (live on my own), female, and I live in TX. I pay over $500 a month, driving a 2014 Mustang GT. Full coverage.
I have 2 at fault accidents on my record, and one speeding ticket. 

I would recommend something for a young driver like a Kia Optima, Honda Civic or Ford Focus. These cars have great crash test ratings, they are comfy, not super fast but still have some guts, good on gas and well priced, and most important of all for you, they should be on the lower end of the inurance cost spectrum. Assuming you don't rack up speeding tickets every few months, of course. xD


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

I live in London and I pay £1800 a year for a 2003 fiesta 1, 4 litre.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

$125 a month for an 2005 Honda and 2010 Hyundai.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

$520 every 6 months to State Farm for a 2009 Ford Focus (full coverage)
Age 22, Female, Ohio
This is the price after some discounts too.


----------



## jk1985 (Dec 2, 2013)

Paying $1400/ year for insurance for my Mazda3

Always looking to find cheaper rates

I use GEICO


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Both vehicles total 75 dollars a month. One full coverage. 2009 sienna. Other. 2001 alero . I drive that back and forth to work. Wife uses van. Hauls the kids around.. pretty sweet for long trips honestly. ... for a van oh yah. No tickets. No wrecks in the last 8 years... lol...


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] for car insurance


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Canada, female, 22, around $160 a month.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

$85 per month.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

530 for mine, my brother, and my moms car.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

$170/month for me and my brother on the two Crown Vics. Full coverage on the '04 and Liability only on the '02. 
I have a lot of tickets though. Ive gotten about 1/year since I started driving damn near 10 years ago. One of them was a negligent for smoking off the tires on the '04. That one did the most damage.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

$92/mo.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

around 600 a year, thats with 8 yr's no claim...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> $1600 per year.


 You must drive a seriously nice car.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Around $190 a month


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

no car


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

$1900 a year 2013 ford falcon xr6 turbo ute and only been 22


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

schitz0skittl3s said:


> I am 22 (live on my own), female, and I live in TX. I pay over $500 a month, driving a 2014 Mustang GT. Full coverage.
> I have 2 at fault accidents on my record, and one speeding ticket.
> 
> I would recommend something for a young driver like a Kia Optima, Honda Civic or Ford Focus. These cars have great crash test ratings, they are comfy, not super fast but still have some guts, good on gas and well priced, and most important of all for you, they should be on the lower end of the inurance cost spectrum. Assuming you don't rack up speeding tickets every few months, of course. xD


I would pay 1k a month to own one of them a mustang gt I would like the super snake so much more tho in black but 250k+ in Australia and when your earning 30k a year cant get much


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I pay currently 420.00 dollars every six months for minimal state requirements.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

About 1600 year including compulsory 3rd party which is about 500


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know, my parents pay for it. They have a setup which includes our family's personal vehicles, plus the fleet for their business.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

If only I could afford the monthly payment...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I live in California and I pay $205 per month for full coverage.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

$132 for six months.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> $132 for six months.


Really? Lucky you.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

it was £1200 for my first year but now its about 450 a year


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Really? Lucky you.


I'm looking at some of these other prices and they seem outrageous.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I'm looking at some of these other prices and they seem outrageous.


They do seem to be a lot, and location plays a big part in it. Here in Ontario, insurance is so much more than in other parts of Canada. When I first got the car, I was paying almost $300 a month, so hopefully it keeps going down.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know. $125 for two cars.


----------

